# Apps that won't work on the new Kindle Fire HD



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I just upgraded from my original Kindle Fire to the new 7" Kindle Fire HD. I discovered today that three Tecarta Bible apps I had purchased will not work on the new Fire HD...I can't even download them. I contacted Tecarta and learned that it is a bug and they are working to fix it. An upgrade should be available in a couple of weeks.

Does anyone have info to share about other apps that worked on the previous Fire, but will not work on the newer Fire?

Thanks!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

The one thing that I encountered was the "unlock key" that I bought in the app Cut the Rope.  I've been back and forth with the developer with no satisfaction.  What is frustrating is that I can't even buy it again from firehd  because I get the message that I already own it.  The game works fine on the hd but the levels aren't all unlocked like they should be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is bound to have happened with the new device.  In cases where your favorite app doesn't work, I encourage you to do what Bigg3 did:  contact the developer.

This does two things: it lets you find out if an update is planned that will allow the app to work on the HD device (as Bigg3 found) and it lets the developer know that there is interest in an update.

I've only found a couple of apps so far that don't work; but there are others to take their place...  I'm good to go.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just took a look; I have 426 apps (a few were purchased/downloaded since I got the Fire 4G).  371 of them are available to my Fire 4G in the cloud on the device.  So, about 13% are not compatible.

However, at least one of the apps I looked at that is compatible was not compatible when the 7" Fire HDs came out--the GSAM Battery Monitor for Tablets.  Ann had commented that it was not compatible but that the non-Fire version was.  However, now, both of my versions are compatible.  So the developers are working on it, in many cases.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is bound to have happened with the new device. In cases where your favorite app doesn't work, I encourage you to do what Bigg3 did: contact the developer.
> 
> This does two things: it lets you find out if an update is planned that will allow the app to work on the HD device (as Bigg3 found) and it lets the developer know that there is interest in an update.
> 
> ...


It might also be smart to send feedback to amazon -- there's a link at the very bottom of every product page, including apps -- so THEY are aware of which ones customers are having problems with and can put pressure on developers as well.


----------

